# Wow they missed the forecast today



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

NOAA forcasted 2-3ft seas today, and I'm not sure that they could have been farther off. We headed out on the H2O Below with intentions of heading out to the Oriskany. We had a full boat of British Royal Air Force that had come in town specifically for that purpose. We made it about 4 miles offshore, and by that point there were already a few:sick, but there were also some diehards on the boat that wanted to get in the water come hell of high water. So we headed over to the Pete Tide. As we anchored on the Pete, I watched several 4-5ft swells pass under the boat. Everybody that was able got off the boat as soon as possible. As soon as we got in the water, I knew that the viz was less than desirable (about 10ft to be exact.) I led the guys around the Pete Tide from the stearn to the wheel house, and back. I didn't have a gun with me, but there were some nice Amber Jack hanging in the wheel house mixed in with the spade fish. Didn't seea single grouper. We headed up to even worse seas, and by the time everyone was onboard, we decided to call the day and head back in. Water temp was in the mid sixties, so that was a plus.At least the water is getting warmer. It sure would be nice to have a buoy in closer than 115 miles off of Destin to read the seas, and get a somewhat accurate forecast. Oh well, it was a day on the water, and you know what they say about a bad day on the water. I can't waitfor summer!! I'm ready forwarm air and warm water.

Rich


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you happen to see a 10 pound danforth with 6 feet of chain, and about 100 feet of red rope?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

with the viz out there, I was doing good just to see the wreck itself. I didn't see an anchor, but there was a length of rope hanging off of the starboard side of the wreck. Don't know what it was attatched to though.


----------

